# Help identify sickness/disease



## bigpete (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello all, today I noticed one of my cichlids with something like a rash/pox, can any one help me identify it so I can go and get the appropriate medicine, much appreciated.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this the only fish affected?

How long have you had him?

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

Any flashing? Is the fish eating and behaving normally?

Are they indentations, or just red spots?

The fins are clamped, so I can't really tell if there is any fin deterioration or not...

Kim


----------



## bigpete (Nov 18, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Is this the only fish affected?
> 
> How long have you had him?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, The tank has been set up for 6 months and I have had this fish for probably 4 months, he is the only one that has this, he doesn't seem any different to any other times, he still eats just the same, doesn't seem stressed, after I got home from work today I checked him out and it doesn't seem to be any worse in the spots.

Not indentations just the red spots which actually come out a little (like pimples)
I'm not sure what flashing is.

Water parameters are 
ammonia 0 
nitrites 0 
nitrates between 5 and 10
pH 8.2


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Do you have a hospital tank?

If so, I would isolate him and treat with daily water changes and Melafix. There may not be anything whatsoever wrong with him, but it would be a good preventative measure until you have time to make sure that he's really okay.

My first thought was possible lateral line disease, but it extends into the lower portions of the body, so that has me puzzled a bit.

Was it like this when you got it?

Kim


----------



## bigpete (Nov 18, 2007)

ok I put in a tank by him self, no he was fine until two days ago, been watching him tonight and he seems fine, I have the day of tomorrow so I break down me tank and move him.

Should I add any type of meds in the hospital tank?

Edit+ sorry just noticed you recommended melafix


----------

